

Show HN: Rate my new HTML5 game, please - renas
http://r2goo.com/xlab2

======
lynxaegon
Sometimes 2 tubes are one over the other, or 1 tube and a rat. You could check
if there is a collision of objects when you put the tubes and the rats. It's a
bit frustrating to time the drop.. :)

~~~
renas
Thanks for the feedback, this to be honest is intentional, if they loop, they
get better organized again, once tube and mouse are over, you can still hit
the tube since its higher, if two tubes are over each other one of them can be
hit, so better wait for the loop

------
not_with_retard
Having to time the colours doesn't make it more enjoyable, just frustrating.

And since that's the entire basis behind this game, I'd go try something else.

~~~
chrisBob
I agree that it was a little too hard. I would also show the ingredients to
mix colors in the first few levels.

~~~
renas
Hey, thanks for feedback, the ingredients are behind the HELP menu, (question
mark "?"), if we made it too easy to hit the tubes, its possible to finish
within minutes ;-P

------
jpetersonmn
Just keeps locking up on me when I start the game. (IE11)

~~~
renas
Thanks for the feedback, OMG what a shame this IEs, will check this out!

------
CharlesMerriam2
Gets slow fast

